# 3 mths old,already(pixs)!!



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Gaia is 3 mths old,today so here are a couple of pixs:
The Miss posing:








Gaia retrieving her new toy:


























The 2 beasts:




















Recall:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She is so cute! I bet she livens the place up, 
Will she remain all black or will she develop markings as she matures?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow she is SO cute!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

She really is stunning! I'm wondering about the markings myself.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gaia is such a doll, her coat is gorgeous.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She will remain all black.
Hovawart comes in 3 colors,black being the rarest & here are the pourcentages:
Black/tan:60%
Blond:30%
Black:10%


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

She is gorgeous! She has the most precious face!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gaia*

Your Gaia and Titus are JUST GORGEOUS-love looking at all of your pictures!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

What a sweet face!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

She is a beauty! Gorgeous face! 

Can I ask how are these dogs similar and different to the GR breed? I ask because before these forums, I had never actually heard of a Hovawart......and to me they look similar to the GR. I'm just curious


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Your Gaia and Titus are JUST GORGEOUS-love looking at all of your pictures!!


Thanks!.



DaisyGolden said:


> What a sweet face!


Yes but don't let this fool you!!.


KaMu said:


> She is a beauty! Gorgeous face!.
> Can I ask how are these dogs similar and different to the GR breed? I ask because before these forums, I had never actually heard of a Hovawart......and to me they look similar to the GR. I'm just curious


For the family,they are pretty similar to the golden(IE:loving,faithful and playful)but for anyone outside the house,it's an amazing watchdog.
The Hovawart belongs to the working group and is not consider an easy breed.They can be gender aggressive.
They are similar to the GSD,in character and are used,for the same jobs. 
If you like the GSD,you will love this breed.
Physically,they are taller than the golden and heavier.
A female is in bet 23 to 25in while the male is in bet.25 to 28in.
A female weighs in bet.75 to 85pds while the male is in bet. 85 to 100pds.
Hope this helps you,in understanding the breed.
Hovawart Information and Pictures, Hovawarts


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

HovawartMom said:


> Thanks!.
> 
> 
> Yes but don't let this fool you!!.
> ...



Interesting. I asked a few neighbors if they had ever heard of the Hovawart breed and I guess Im not alone. After I posted that question I did go searching the net. Thank you for that link though. That picture looks so much like the GR but more muscular and other differences ..... Interesting they might be a decendent of the Kuvasz. Thats a breed I met some years ago, and though its not the breed for me, it was hard to take my eyes off him. Your girl is a beauty!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

KaMu said:


> Interesting. I asked a few neighbors if they had ever heard of the Hovawart breed and I guess Im not alone. After I posted that question I did go searching the net. Thank you for that link though. That picture looks so much like the GR but more muscular and other differences ..... Interesting they might be a decendent of the Kuvasz. Thats a breed I met some years ago, and though its not the breed for me, it was hard to take my eyes off him. Your girl is a beauty!


Thanks!.I love the Hova and find that they are great with other dogs if socialized and trained,propally.Yes,I am careful when presenting Titus,to other males but generally speaking,I've never had a problem.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hadn't heard of this breed either, until joining this Forum and meeting Titus. Your little female is so cute...and a rarity too. Makes her doubly special.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

paula bedard said:


> I hadn't heard of this breed either, until joining this Forum and meeting Titus. Your little female is so cute...and a rarity too. Makes her doubly special.


Thank and yes,her color and breed is rare which makes her,even more special.
I can,now,say that I love black as much as black/tan.
Next week,she will have a playdate with another Hova pup so this will be fun!.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

She is irresistible! Love the pic's with the toy.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

*Video*



Hearts of Gold said:


> She is irresistible! Love the pic's with the toy.


Adorable,she is!.
Now,here is a video of her,retrieving that same toy:
YouTube - video of Gaia retrieving


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gaia is gorgeous. That is an amazing coat for only 3 months. I love her expression in the first picture.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Gaia is gorgeous. That is an amazing coat for only 3 months. I love her expression in the first picture.


Thanks and yes,she has a beautiful coat!.
Both parents had gorgeous coat so that helps!.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Your dogs are stunning! I love the picture of Gaia running.


----------

